# Mejores destinos MTB en Mexico (All Mountain, DH)



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Me gustaria hacer una compilacion de los mejores lugares en Mexico para practicar MTB tipo Enduro, All Mountain, o Down Hill. Copien mi formato porfavor. Si pueden agregar la pista, la ciudad, fotos, y la descripción de el terreno al igual una ruta gps o video estaría perfecto. Yo actualizo la primer hoja conforme se van agregando lugares y lo divido por estado. Preferí hacer esto ya que el thread de Mexico riding spots esta muy vago.

Solo voy a nominar lo que he recorrido personalmente:

1-Parque Chipinque 
Ubicación: Monterrey, Mexico
Terreno: Montañoso con tierra y piedra
Acceso: Via auto por la caseta de la entrada a chipinque, via la vereda de San Agustín si quieren pedalear o via shuttle desde central bike park o ecobikes. 
Descripción: Parque ecologico con rutas para bicicleta de montaña, cuenta con caminos anchos y veredas single track. Hay desde mucho flow a veredas muy técnicas. 
Veredas recomendadas:
1-San Agustin: Mucho flow y rapida con barrancos asi que se recomienda precaución. Se puede subir o bajar. 
2-Single epasote: Medio flow y un poco tecnica
3-Toño 1: Medio flow y un poco tecnica
4-Toño 2: Tecnica
5-La piedra: Medio flow mucha piedra y muy técnica en ciertas partes
6-Damian: Medio flow y tecnica
7-Subida a el Pinal: Para los que les gusta sufrir de subida, vereda ancha pero muy larga. 
Paginas web:
Chipinque
https://www.facebook.com/CentralBikePark











2-Iguana Bike park:
Ubicacion: Monterrey Mexico
Terreno: Montañoso con mucha piedra y tierra
Acceso: Via parque Nacional la Huasteca
Descripción: Parque sigue en construcción pero ya hay veredas hechas. Los planes incluyen mas de 40 kms de veredas desde principiantes a avanzadas con features naturales y hechizos. Hay que pedalear para bajar, mucha piedra pero se puede rodar los 365 dias de el año hasta con lluvia por su alto contenido de piedra en el suelo no se hace mucho lodo. Veredas single track la mayoría de el tiempo. 
Veredas recomendadas: Solo hay una disponible de como 12Kms por ahora pero se pueden hacer varias vueltas y diferentes orientaciones.

https://www.facebook.com/iguanabikepark/?fref=ts


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yo creo que Monterrey queda como el mejor lugar de MTB en Mexico ya que no hay ningún otro lugar en Mexico para rodar. Aporten flojos :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

pcasso87 said:


> Yo creo que Monterrey queda como el mejor lugar de MTB en Mexico ya que no hay ningún otro lugar en Mexico para rodar. Aporten flojos :thumbsup:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este foro desde hace ya algunos años esta casi muerto , y tienes razón a lo mejor nos volvimos flojos, o tenemos mucho quehacer o algunos ya se retiraron del mtbike , o se prefiere escribir dos o tres palabras en el FB o en el Tw, u lo que sea pero el foro simplemente está mas que muerto .

Ahora bien .. por otro lado en México tenemos muchos lugares para darle al mountain bike , no voy a decir cual es el mejor porque ni al caso viene , para mi el mejor lugar para practicar bici de montaña es al que voy o a los que voy y aquí en el Estado de Puebla tenemos de todo y para todos los gustos .

En la década pasada y en los primeros años de ésta tuvimos en este foro innumerables aportaciones con reseñas y fotos de miembros de este foro de los diferentes estados de la República Mexicana (aún se pueden encontrar buscándole ..)

Aquí en el foro hay constancia de lugares muy atractivos y retadores para darle al MTB, en los estados de Colima, Jalisco , Hidalgo , Puebla, Edomex, Baja California, Oaxaca, Veracruz , Tabasco , Yucatán que son los que mi memoria registra de inmediato , seguramente hay mas.

Es lógico que los mtbikers nuevos en el foro no conozcan la historia de lo que aquí se trataba , pero hubo buenas épocas en las cuales los posts abundaban y se hablaba de todo, bicis, componentes , rutas, discusiones, presunciones, sarcasmos , información pertinente del mundo del mtbike , consejos , vaciladas, invitaciones a rodadas e incluso algunos albures que algunos ni cuenta se dieron ....

Concluyendo , si algo tenemos en México son lugares para rodar y el clima realmente nos deja practicar lo que nos gusta durante todo el año , bueno ...con algunas excepciones.

saludos
the last biker


----------

